# Rare film of Masahilo Nakazono Sensei 1968



## BritishAikido@ntlworld.co (Dec 17, 2008)

Aikido Ellis Video Channel
http://www.aikidoellisvideo.magnify.net

I am personally very pleased to have found this very rare 10 min video from the late 1960's of the late Masahilo Nakazono Shihan. 
Great quality video of the first Japanese Aikido teacher to be invited to teach Aikido in Britain by Kenshiro Abbe Sensei in 1963. Haydn Foster, Henry Ellis and Derek Eastman are all very proud to have been graded to dan grade by this great Budo Master in 1963 - 1966.

Masahilo Nakazono Sensei 1918 - 1994
Henry Ellis visited Nakazono Sensei at his home in Sante Fe New Mexico USA in 1992. Masahilo Nakazono Sensei passed away in 1994. In October 2007 a great memorial celebration event was held at Neath Wales UK. We were very proud to have Nakazono Sensei's son Jiro Nakazono represent the Nakazono family on this special day. The last three pioneers of Abbe Sensei and British Aikido attended as follows Sensei's H Foster - H Ellis - D Eastman................ 
Please visit the " Aikido Ellis Video Channel " 
@ http://www.aikidoellisvideo.magnify.net


----------



## howard (Dec 18, 2008)

That's some very nice technique.

Thanks for posting that.


----------



## ejaazi (Dec 19, 2008)

Very nice video. I did see some interesting things that I will put into my training. I have met his son. He is very nice and humble and fun to train with. I would like to see more videos like this. Thanks!


----------



## BritishAikido@ntlworld.co (Dec 20, 2008)

Thank you for your comments !
As you can see, I am always on the lookout for good old films and photos of the legendary Budo masters. Jiro Nakazono Sensei said to me a little while ago that there was a good film out there of his father, but he did not know where it was, he was pleased to see this one.
Regards

Henry Ellis
http://www.aikidoellisvideo.magnify.net
http://www.geocities.com/britishaikido


----------



## ejaazi (Dec 23, 2008)

Thanks Mr. Ellis! If you find anymore, please share with us!


----------

